# Friendly reminder - Dollar Spot



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

We are getting into the dollar spot territory around Indy. Keep an eye for it. The good news is that it is main a cosmetic damage.

Things to consider:
- Avoid dew, so irrigate in the morning vs evening.
- Nitrogen helps to grow out of it
- Keep mowing
- Have a foliar fungicide available to treat if needed.

Dollar Spot Article


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I had some lesions that look like either dollar spot or brown patch. I was surprised, because if it's brown patch, it's really early...it's mostly been cool, with only a few days above 90 in a row a couple of weeks ago. It may be dollar spot as it doesn't have the darker line around the lesions in all cases. But I didn't know if TTTF was susceptible to dollar spot. Apparently, it may be.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My current probability


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Where did that come from?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My Google sheet file using a local weather station. It based on the work of Jason Haines @ www.turfhacker.com

I posted my file here, but it is complex.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1670&start=40


----------



## Lawnfreak (Sep 15, 2017)

What is the best thing to use to get rid of dollar spot


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The article in the first post list a few of the fungicides to use.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Any DMI fungicide should be your go to for chemical treatment of dollar spot. Propiconazole (Eagle) and Tebuconazole (Banner) have both worked well for me.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> I had some lesions that look like either dollar spot or brown patch. I was surprised, because if it's brown patch, it's really early...it's mostly been cool, with only a few days above 90 in a row a couple of weeks ago. It may be dollar spot as it doesn't have the darker line around the lesions in all cases. But I didn't know if TTTF was susceptible to dollar spot. Apparently, it may be.


Fescue can get dollar spot. In fact, the other night I was watching old LCN videos  and he found dollar spot in his fescue 




Around the 5:55 mark.
Fescue is susceptible to dollar spot, but the risk is less compared to other turf types. Also, I believe that PRG isn't particularly susceptible, though there is still some risk.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

This article came out today from Bill Kreuser at UNL and thought I would post it here.

Using the Smith-Kerns Dollar Spot Model


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@social port, thanks. I just posted a new thread on this topic.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm sure I'm not the only one happy to see this graph go down, even if it is only temporary.



I have a few spots that I'm dealing with and using more fungicides than I would care to.. how is everyone else holding up?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a polka dot lawn in the backyard. The front is looking good.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

For those using this model, are you using the Weather Underground API? Just visited the site and it said they're no longer providing free API keys...


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

No where near as precise as g-man's model but for folks in the northeast, this site is pretty handy too:
http://www.nrcc.cornell.edu/industry/grass/html/dollarspot.html

Syngenta does a national map but no forecast.
http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/pestoutlooks.aspx

Any others out there? Looks like greenskeeper just does dollar spot for diseases but I passed on registering.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

No dollar spot here. In fact, the soil has really dried out over the past few days. I don't see any signs of disease anymore, thank goodness. Lawn is looking great.

Edit: I just checked the forecast, and it's supposed to be mega hot, humid, and rainy for the next several days, haha. Great!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@NashDad Weather Underground was bought by The Weather Channel which is owned by IBM. It seems they are switching gears and not making the data users upload to their database be available to user for free. If you had an API key, it will still work for now. I started coding to use a different system and I could not get a specific station data, only general city/zipcode. I might try again in the winter.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3300&p=62065&hilit=api#p61769


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I gotcha. Bummer. Guess as far as fungicides are concerned, I'll stick with my plan of 2 apps late spring/early summer, and curative treatments later if needed. Would be nice to have the data for other potential uses, but that's probably beyond what I have time for any time soon anyways...


----------

